
Facebook Growth By Country and the Slowdown in App Usage - sant0sk1
http://radar.oreilly.com/2008/07/facebook-growth-by-country-and.html
======
fendale
Facebook's apps have annoyed me into not using them. Typically I get invites
for apps that look like:

Test your movie knowledge with this quiz ...

You take the quiz, and then it won't give you the results unless you spam all
your friends with an invite to the same quiz. With the amount of spammy stuff
on there I am not surprised if the app usage tails off ...

------
jeffreyjflim
the only 3 things that will consistently bring users back: 1\. utilitarian
value 2\. entertainment (fight the habituation battle or pace your users?!!)
3\. community (and let's face it - "let's all sign up there instead!!!" is
almost as easy as pie nowadays)

~~~
jeffreyjflim
some food for thought: for something that's still supposed growing in terms of
raw numbers, the active usage seems to be going down??!

